# How to exchange tourist visa to employement visa.



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

hi,

how Sri Lankan person should change his tourist visa to Job visa??

1.Can his company apply for employment visa while that person still in UAE?
(so ,he can exit uae with job visa on hand)

2.or ,first he have to exit the country?
(Going to Kish,Oman, or Mozanda)

3.Should he exit only by Air?
(or bus ?)

pls,help


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Yes
2. Not required
3. I think it would be better that way. No experience of the road/bus methods, but know people who have flown to Oman for this.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Not required
> 3. I think it would be better that way. No experience of the road/bus methods, but know people who have flown to Oman for this.


thanks for ur reply bro..

bt, one thing I hope u noticed that he is on TOURIST VISA..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

it works for tourist visa as well (I had a tourist visa when I first arrived - sponsored by a travel agency)


----------



## decentguy (Dec 30, 2012)

ur company can apply ur employment visa while u r stil in uae... once visa received, exit uae by going to kish, then u can re enter the country...


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a tourist visa can no longer be converted to residence visa. Maybe they just changed the policy mid 2012 because this is what immigration told me when I arrived. A visit visa is the one that can be converted to residence visa while inside the country.


----------



## decentguy (Dec 30, 2012)

@markmauricio: No MArk, Persons entering on Tourist visa still their company can apply them for employemnt visa... MArk i m working in a Tourism co. thst y i am saying all these stuff... N also just before a month, i called my friend on Tourist visa to dubai, He searched for job n fortunately he found it,,,, Now he is working with Khurasan Trading LLC.... He was on Tourist visa, his co had applied his employemnt visa, meanwhile he flew back to Pak. n then his company sent him emp. visa..... on which he entred in uae again....


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Exactly my point. He had to flyback to Pakistan to enter using his employment visa. You really need to leave the country enter with a new visa. With a visit visa, you dont need to leave, just go to immigration and you can convert your visit visa to a residence visa while inside the country.


----------



## decentguy (Dec 30, 2012)

ohhh yeaahh.... i got ur point now... previously i thought u were saying that a tourist visa holder cant get residence visa.... (ur point, can no longer b cnverted to residence visa)... even after exit.... but okkk, now i undrstood ur point...


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone,

*This is what i got from General Directorate of Residency & Foreigners Affairs-Dubai.
*

1- his company apply for employment visa while that person still in UAE, he can exit UAE with job visa on hand and re-entre again.

2- he can exit by any mean either by air or by bus.


----------



## decentguy (Dec 30, 2012)

@Shane & Mark: yeah, mostly people prefer to go muscat for exit.... & it could be either by air or by bus dose not matter..... Gud Luck.....


----------

